# 75% boer doe



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

What do y'all think about this little doe? 75% registered. She is 75% boer 25% Nubian. Wish I took a chest picture when I had her out, but I didn't. Weighs at least 80-90 lbs, but may be bigger. She's 4 months old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no way a 4 month old could be 80 to 90 lbs. She is definitely an older goat. She is nice and long.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> There is no way a 4 month old could be 80 to 90 lbs. She is definitely an older goat. She is nice and long.


She was born 12/9/17. So 4, almost 5 months. She had a heavy milking half Nubian Dam. She weighed 72 lbs at weaning at 3 months old. Has been on show feed since then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Never seen a young one that big.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

dont much like Nubians, but I like her!!!! WANT!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is a lovely animal. Was she a single?

The only fault I see is the front pasterns are fairly angled for such a young goat but that is nitpicking. 

What is her teat structure?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> She is a lovely animal. Was she a single?
> 
> The only fault I see is the front pasterns are fairly angled for such a young goat but that is nitpicking.
> 
> What is her teat structure?


Triplet, but raised as a twin. I believe the pasterns are that way as she was fighting from being on the stand, it was her first time. I notified that too when studying the picture. But they don't look so angled in person. Tests are clean 1 X 1.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I am no help but wanted to say I love her ears <3 she is a cutie.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

freckles said:


> I am no help but wanted to say I love her ears <3 she is a cutie.


Thanks! That's the Nubian coming through on her. The majority of boer/Nubian crosses have speckled ears for some reason


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sure she gets the length from her sire! This is him as a yearling. (Photo belongs to covenant farms)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, she's huge! I have a purebred Nubian buckling that is 60 pounds at 3 months old, but 80-90 at 4 months old is ginormous! And her sire is soooooooo long.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I finally got her out and weighed her. She’s bigger then I thought. 100.4 lbs


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

80-90lb at 5m is more then possible with the right genetics. I have 5m old half Nubian boer kids in my profile picture. They are currently 60-65lbs, DOB Dec 1-15th. If they had more Boer in them, they would easily be in the 75-80lb range. I have a friend with a FB boer doe, that is 12weeks and 54lbs.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> 80-90lb at 5m is more then possible with the right genetics. I have 5m old half Nubian boer kids in my profile picture. They are currently 60-65lbs, DOB Dec 1-15th. If they had more Boer in them, they would easily be in the 75-80lb range. I have a friend with a FB boer doe, that is 12weeks and 54lbs.


Definitely do Able. We cull any bucks who aren't at least 70 lbs as twins/triplets at weaning. Most are closer to 100 lbs. we expect the does to be at least 60 if they were raised as twins/trips and closer to 70-80if singles. This doe was born as a triplet, raised as a twin. This particular Doe was taken off Dam a little early (to my request so I could meet breeder at a show) and has not been started on an actual "show feed" as the 18% protein Mennonite feed I get is cheap! so 100 lbs the day she turned 5 months was quite surprising when I got her out and weighed!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Amandanicole said:


> Definitely do Able. We cull any bucks who aren't at least 70 lbs as twins/triplets at weaning. Most are closer to 100 lbs. we expect the does to be at least 60 if they were raised as twins/trips and closer to 70-80if singles. This doe was born as a triplet, raised as a twin. This particular Doe was taken off Dam a little early (to my request so I could meet breeder at a show) and has not been started on an actual "show feed" as the 18% protein Mennonite feed I get is cheap! so 100 lbs the day she turned 5 months was quite surprising when I got her out and weighed!


I do not own any FB boer does. Mostly because I grew up showing dairy goats and then transitioned later to meat. I do have a FB buck I will be changing him out next year. He is okay, but does not have the rump size I want.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> I do not own any FB boer does. Mostly because I grew up showing dairy goats and then transitioned later to meat. I do have a FB buck I will be changing him out next year. He is okay, but does not have the rump size I want.


My current herd sire (FB boer) is pushing 300 lbs as a yearling. Born 9/19/16. 
We weighed him a couple weeks ago and he was 286. We have since then increased his feed to try to get more fat on him to show. He may even be over the 300 lb Weight now that we've put the weight onto him. I'm expecting him to end up around the 400 lb range when he's down growing.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Amandanicole said:


> My current herd sire (FB boer) is pushing 300 lbs as a yearling. Born 9/19/16.
> We weighed him a couple weeks ago and he was 286. We have since then increased his feed to try to get more fat on him to show. He may even be over the 300 lb Weight now that we've put the weight onto him. I'm expecting him to end up around the 400 lb range when he's down growing.


That would be awesome, I am currently looking for some bigger genetics. Hard to find locally, I am looking at AI options as well.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> That would be awesome, I am currently looking for some bigger genetics. Hard to find locally, I am looking at AI options as well.


Lots of great bucks available through AI! I'm currently trying to find a tank for a reasonable price so I can get into AI.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

It is my next goal. I was out of goats for a couple years while finishing my Masters. I have spent the last couple years rebuilding a foundation herd, need to focus on improving upon our genetics now.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

She's a monster...a beautiful monster! I like the frosted ears too, gives her some character. 
How big is her mother for reference? I see the father is a big ole boy.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> She's a monster...a beautiful monster! I like the frosted ears too, gives her some character.
> How big is her mother for reference? I see the father is a big ole boy.


Her Dam is a big dapple doe. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of her


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I like her. Lots of hair on the bootie, but looks like there is meat underneath. Love the sire.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We don't see growth genetics in boers quite like that here in New England (although always improving!) Do you see shorter lifespans in the largest animals?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> We don't see growth genetics in boers quite like that here in New England (although always improving!) Do you see shorter lifespans in the largest animals?


I know that a lot of the show animals do tend to die earlier. Especially bucks. Off hand I can't think of any champion bucks born 2012 or earlier who are still alive. (I'm sure there are some) But that's because of over feeding. Most of these big shoe bucks doe before they turn 4/5. You wouldn't believe how much some of these goats eat. I went to a farm last summer and this lady was feeling her buck 15lbs morning and night. That's 30 lbs a day! She was giving him all kinds of supplements and appetite increasing products to keep that appetite up. I highly doubt he will live past 4. Personally I don't agree with that and no matter what the "standard" becomes, I won't feed an animal to death. The show does are usually too heavy conditioned and either can't breed or die from enterotoxemia. It's not a very happy life for either sex either way. That's why I am big on looking for the genetics who have a high ADG without all that extra help. If I do have one on an increase of feed, they are also getting out daily to run and exercise. Usually if it is in their genetics then their body is prepared for the weight and it won't cause them to die.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for your insight - well said! Those growth genetics are impressive.

I am running my luck on a ten year old son of national grand champion ANR Wide Load. I have kept him lean for the 3 years I have owned him, I swear it's helped keep him alive and well! I'm hoping to breed him 1 more season this autumn (16 does). Fingers crossed!

Is she on the 18% free choice?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

QUOTE="ksalvagno, post: 2120764, member: 4697"]There is no way a 4 month old could be 80 to 90 lbs. She is definitely an older goat. She is nice and long.[/QUOTE]
I have a Boer buck kid that weighed 86 lbs on a scale at 3 months. His twin sister weighed 70 lbs the same day.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like your doe. From the one picture, I would like to see a little more depth of body, but she's still young and it might be more the camera angle. Nice baby.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Amandanicole said:


> That's why I am big on looking for the genetics who have a high ADG without all that extra help.


I agree with you, my Letty (LaBoer doe) weighed 100 lbs at 6 months, I gave her no more than 2 cups of grain for a few months while she was young, now prego I am not giving her any extras, she has always been a chunky doe but not fat, her father Diesel (FB Boer) is 300lbs and very lean at about 5 years old right now, hes not a tall boy but he is big, Letty stands about 2 inches taller than him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

